# Connecting PC speakers to CD/DVD player.



## guhanath (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

I recently bought a DVD player(samsung DVD-P475 Model which supports 5.1 channel audio,has digital,coaxial and analog support).
I am also planning to buy 5.1 channel PC speaker(Artis S6600 which has seperate amplifier/Logitech x-530 model).when I said about this to computer 
service engineer,he said that we need to use a seperate converter to go for this combination.

I visited logitech site and they have mentioned that we can connect the speaker to PC,CD,DVD,Playstation,Xbox etc..
(*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/GB/EN,CRID=2177,CONTENTID=9067)

Artis has a independent amplifier(*www.artis.co.in/s-6600r.html)

Has anyone tried this combination?.If yes tell me how to do the same.Also tell me what all things we should keep in mind to arrange
this setup and tell me the purpose of DTS amplifier,Analog amplifier with their difference


----------



## guhanath (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Please reply.I searched in net and found that we need a seperate adapter(5.1 audio game console adapter) to use x-530 speakers with dvd/cd players and game consoles.If anyone has such config of connecting pc speakers with dvd players,please let me know.


----------



## wirelessraj (May 15, 2007)

if u can put up a photo of the back panel of ur DVD player, then i might be able to tell if the Logitech speaker can be connected to it or not.

samsung's website is worst ever in givin technical details about their products!!


----------



## shantanu (May 15, 2007)

just go to the market and buy the convertors combination of ONE  --> TWO  .

they will cost you rs.30 each (for 5.1 you will need 3) Front , Rear , Sub-center.

then connect one end to your audio cables from speakers and then connect it to VCD/DVD player.. you are done..


----------



## guhanath (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.I will let u all know after buying and connecting them.
The back panel has the following.(As i cannot take photo now)
1 Digital Audio out(Coaxial), 1 digital Audio out(optical), 6 channel analog audio out ,Audio out(L/R)


----------

